# Snakes Of The World Thread



## Mo Deville (Dec 5, 2011)

This thread is for all the different snakes overseas, so people show us what you have, venomous and all, would be awsome to see, don't know if this thread will work but we can only try.

P.S. especially would like to see some diamond back rattle snakes, king cobras and corn snakes.

Cheers Mo


----------



## Retic (Dec 5, 2011)

As a lover of all reptiles from everywhere in the world I look forward to seeing how this thread progresses.
The reptiles below aren't actually mine (yet  ) but were in a friends shop in the UK when I visited last year.
A Rhinoceros Viper





Cobra




Not snakes but 2 of my favourites, a Chinese Alligator




and a Red Footed Tortoise.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 5, 2011)

more! i wants more!


----------



## lizardloco (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> more! i wants more!



Me too, but sadly I haven't got anything to add...


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 5, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Me too, but sadly I haven't got anything to add...


yer same!


----------



## lizardloco (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, but our job is to keep it up here...:lol:


----------



## longqi (Dec 5, 2011)

I cant post photos for some reason
But have a google at Blue Malayan Coral Snake
Most beautiful reptile I have ever seen


----------



## lizardloco (Dec 5, 2011)

longqi said:


> I cant post photos for some reason
> But have a google at Blue Malayan Coral Snake
> Most beautiful reptile I have ever seen


Shame, I tried uploading it myself, but it didn't work for me either.....file invalid, and the other wouldn't upload!

But that last one was me being impatient...


----------



## Retic (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes I have seen them before and they are definitely right up there at the top.



longqi said:


> I cant post photos for some reason
> But have a google at Blue Malayan Coral Snake
> Most beautiful reptile I have ever seen


----------



## lizardloco (Dec 5, 2011)

But I have to say boa, that is an impressive cobra, and so is that amazing viper!


----------



## sammy09 (Dec 5, 2011)

here are 2 photos i got off google images under "Blue Malaysian Coral Snake"


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 5, 2011)

bhahahahahahaah ur link didnt work^^^


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Dec 5, 2011)

*Spwelling*

Those Blue Malayan Coral Snake are stunning!


----------



## sammy09 (Dec 5, 2011)

I win


----------



## Mo Deville (Dec 5, 2011)

WOW they are some very impressive snakes!!!


----------



## Retic (Dec 5, 2011)

Although that Cobra did hood up it was actually very relaxed and apparently it would never attempt to bite. The Rhinoceros Viper (along with the Gaboon Viper) is arguably the most impressive venomous snake in the world.



lizardloco said:


> But I have to say boa, that is an impressive cobra, and so is that amazing viper!


----------



## longqi (Dec 5, 2011)

Facebook

this one is pretty similar to common tree snake in temperament and usual colour
elaphe radiata
the one in these photos is very uncommon as this colour variation


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 5, 2011)

One of my faves.




hairy bush viper (not my pics).

and these


----------



## Retic (Dec 5, 2011)

A couple more from the same UK shop.
Eyelash Viper




Albino Royal Python


----------



## MathewB (Dec 5, 2011)

I like that albino royal


----------



## Mo Deville (Dec 6, 2011)

This is a snake I really like and got into a while back, Gopher snakes also known as Bull snakes (correct me if im wrong), they mimick a rattle snake but do not have a rattle, from the US and there are a lot of different variations in colour and are non venomous and grow between 4 - 7ft and are very popular in the pet trade.


----------



## Retic (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the Gopher Snakes and the close relatives the Pine Snakes, they used to be very popular years ago in the hobby but are very under rated nowadays.


----------



## Sinners121 (Dec 6, 2011)

love that eyelash viper


----------



## Retic (Dec 6, 2011)

They were only about 6 inches long and about as thick as a pencil and absolutely beautiful 



Sinners121 said:


> love that eyelash viper


----------



## Boidae (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh how I love RTBs..


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 6, 2011)

When i was in Malaysia i saw a cobra, eyelash viper and came face to face with a deadly sea snake. If i can find the pics ill put them up, but i dont think there are any of the cobra.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Dec 6, 2011)

boa said:


> A couple more from the same UK shop.
> Eyelash Viper



Melbourne zoo has a terrific Eye lash viper foggy enclosure on display.


----------



## Shaggz (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a pic of the one in melbourne zoo blown up and mounted on my wall, I never knew I could get such a good pic through glass with a point and shoot camera.


----------



## Mo Deville (May 11, 2012)

canary GTP, thought i'd try keeping this thread going, sorry all i have are google pics as we can't have exotic.


----------



## Skeptic (May 11, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> One of my faves.
> 
> View attachment 229052
> 
> ...



Hairy Bush Viper??? Seriously??? Hahahahahahaha


----------



## kr0nick (May 13, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> Hairy Bush Viper??? Seriously??? Hahahahahahaha



Man both of those species are wicked looking. Why can't Aus elapids look like this


----------



## JrFear (May 13, 2012)

that canary GTP is amazing!


----------



## getarealdog (May 14, 2012)

Couple of mine-NOT!


----------



## Jason.s (May 15, 2012)

There is some nice colours out there.


----------



## r3ptilian (May 16, 2012)

Here's a couple I'd like. PNG Small Eyed Snake and 
Irridescent Shieldtail from India.


----------



## longqi (May 16, 2012)

Shieldtail looks very similar to ular pelangi or sunbeam snake from Indonesia
Way cool slitherers but not easy to keep healthy in captivity


----------



## getarealdog (May 16, 2012)

OMG!-wish it was mine.


----------



## Red_LaCN (May 16, 2012)

Dont shoot me,but these are some of my fav's after the Aussie pythons....

View attachment 252258
View attachment 252259
View attachment 252260


----------



## Skeptic (May 16, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> Hairy Bush Viper??? Seriously??? Hahahahahahaha




Am I the only person on here that thinks this is the funniest name of any animal ever???


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 21, 2012)

I think it is funny, cute looking viper though 

My favourite Exotic Snakes Are: (None of these pics are mine unfortunately ;3)

King Cobra:





Rock Rattlesnake:





Red-Tailed Boa:





Burmese Python:


----------



## damian83 (May 21, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> Am I the only person on here that thinks this is the funniest name of any animal ever???



Yeah what if the viper doesn't like bushes? Or spits at people, is that classed and hard to handle?


----------



## Sarin (May 23, 2012)

Here's a few of my favorite "exotic" snakes. 

False Water Cobra






Piebald Ball Python





Pastel Enchi Ball Python





And I know this isn't exotic to you, but it is to me!

Bredli Carpet Python





And one more.. not a snake.. but..

Crested Gecko Hatchling


----------



## SteveNT (May 30, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> Am I the only person on here that thinks this is the funniest name of any animal ever???



Mate the name got me interested before I saw the pic!


----------



## CHEWY (May 30, 2012)

Just a few of my catches


----------



## JolyV (Jun 6, 2012)

very dangerous _Lachesis muta_


----------

